# A Box Full of Fun



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

The mail was today was so late that I didn't think we were getting anything. Normally this is a good thing...no mail, no bills. After I got done shooting for the day and went inside, my wife told me there was a package on the table. As soon as I saw the return address, I felt like a kid at Christmas.

As I opened the box, I could hear something rattling...Bill had generously sent ammo along with my slingshots...a bag for each one and each bag looked to hold around 75 or 80 3/8" steel. (Thank you very much Bill...one can never have enough ammo).

Here was the total contents of the box: (note...the matches weren't included...I just hadn't put them away yet)









The middle slingshot is a prototype Tube Speedshooter. I tried to get a close up, but none of them came out. It's made of 3/4" G-10 and has a nice heft to it. It has special cut slots that allow the tubes to be loose for normal day to day shooting, then you can slide the tubes a little deeper into the cuts, and the tubes are held firmly so that during rapid fire shooting, the tubes will return quickly to be reloaded with less chance of being tangled. I'm looking forward to putting this to the test.









The sling on the right, is a Ring Finger Hunter, in 3/4" jade G-10. The bands that came with it are 1/2" straight cut theraband gold, tied 9" pouch to frame. That is a little long for me, so I will be shortening them up a little. I can get to 3/4 butterfly with them, and that is not something I'm ready to do with this small frame...yet. The forks are 3/4", so I can but some stronger bands on and see if I can cut some cards with it. Being that it is so thick, it fills up the hand very nicely. The finger hole is smooth and allows me to use either a ring finger or little finger...depending on how high I want my grip. I'm not sure If I want to try this for smaller ammo or go right to 3/8" steel....I'll have to think that one over.















The frame on the left, is one of Bills newest models...the Micro Ranger. While this might be a micro size frame, it's built like a tank. This is a 3/8" thick black and gray laminated G-10, with a full 1" fork tips...plenty of room to put on any bands you could want. It came with 1" straight cut theraband gold...I can't wait to see how hard this will hit. While this is the size of a PFS, it does have a 1" fork gap that is 5/8" deep...just enough to be forgiving and help avoid fork hits. This frame feels really good in the hand. It really feels bigger than it is. The slim waist helps with the grip and there is a paracord lanyard, just in case.

The quality of all 3 of these is top notch...as is all of Bill's work. I just hope I can do them justice and see what they are capable of doing.

I did order a selection of the bands that Bill offers. I got a couple of extra theraband gold sets, as I don't have any of that...yet. I also ordered a couple of the black. The black material is different than any other rubber I have used. It has a slippery feel to it and is very easy to pull. I'm interested to see how they perform.

I'm back to work tomorrow (today as I finish this up), so it may be a few days before I really get a chance to put these fine shooters through their paces. I'll post back here once I get some rounds down range.

Todd


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

:ups: Happy little boy!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice box of fun. Happy summer x-mas to you Greywolf!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing, Greywolf. Happy summer.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice package. I'm really diggin' that micro ranger. Happy shooting.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I finally got to do a little shooting in my basement tonight, and I have to say, I'm VERY happy with all 3 slingshots. The prototype tubeshooter is a little on the big side, but not overly so. As with all 3, I had to shorten the tubes for my draw length...Bill most definitely has a longer draw than I do...by close to a foot. Luckily, there was plenty of tube to trim and retie. The forks are similar to the one MJ just got from Beanflip, in that they are ttf style, just a little higher in the forks. I still need to figure out how to tie the tubes in the middle so they stay together, but that is for another day. Shooting this was fun, to say the least. I can't wait to really try for some speed shooting with it. I may even try to video it...if nothing else, it will be good for a laugh.

The little jade G-10 ring finger hunter is a blast. It fits the hand sooooo well. It has 1/2" tbg on it now and shoots 5/16" steel like a dream. I was messing around with some cards and was within 1/4" of getting a clean cut...not bad. I think that if I shorten them up just a little more, I can get some cards cut. I'm also going to try some bigger bands and see what I can do with bigger ammo. I did try 3/8" steel tonight, but it just lobbed them in...ok for plinking, but not much else.

The real fun was the micro ranger. It came with 1" tbg, so I just shortened them...by a lot...and it sends 3/8" and 7/16" steel with some force. I didn't set up the chrony, but I know it will cut cards. The feel in the hand while shooting is nothing short of awesome...at least in my hand. I really did think that being as thin as the frame is, this bandset would cause pain in my fingers...not at all. It just melted into my hand. The frame has a bevel on it that makes it very comfortable. I even shot some 1/2" steel and it handled it perfectly...just not as much speed with this setup as I want, but now I can up the power for larger ammo if I want.

The think I really like about the ringfinger hunter and the micro ranger, is the overall size, and that they are capable of handling anything I want to do with them.

All 3 are going to be very well fed...It's a good thing I just got a new shipment of band making supplies 

Todd


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Can't go wrong with Pocket Predator, great slingys, great folks.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

That's a good assortment of awesome slingshots, man. I'm jealous, Todd.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Jaximus said:


> That's a good assortment of awesome slingshots, man. I'm jealous, Todd.


Thanks Jax. I'll have more pics of my collection up in the next week or so. I'm just waiting on a couple of packages :naughty:.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Absolutely STUNNING parcel!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Super selection of useful accessories!


----------



## scottsaywhat (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow that is a great haul sir! I have two pocket predator slingshots and I would love to get one of though small pinky hole shooters you have in the natural g10! One of the best slingshot makers in the world! In my opinion! Congratulation!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful things you've got in the mail, happy shooting :wave:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Quality gear. Bill makes good stuff. I wish you many happy shooting days with that stuff! :wave:


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

What a great package. Have fun with it.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I really like Bills work. Some of them can be a little big for my hands, but these are a nice fit. Bill is also pure class. I've never ordered from him that he didn't add something to the box, at no cost. He promotes slingshots in only a positive light and encourages others to be their best...a true leader. I WILL be back for more...I just need to make that tough decision...which one(s)?

Todd


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

congrats GW !!! be a happy man, you deserve it ... sure great master Bill is a true leader that encourages all of us to go beyond our limits ! ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Flycatcher (Jun 19, 2013)

its always nice getting surprises with orders.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Love my micro ranger


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

I think Pocket Predator includes some 3/8" steel with every fork ordered.


----------

